# Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Chanel Show during Paris Fashion Week Ready to wear Fall/Winter 2017-18 - March 7, 2017 (18x) Update



## Mandalorianer (7 März 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (7 März 2017)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Chanel Show during Paris Fashion Week Ready to wear Fall/Winter 2017-18 - March 7, 2017 (3x)*

Thanks so much for Kendall


----------



## pool21 (7 März 2017)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Chanel Show during Paris Fashion Week Ready to wear Fall/Winter 2017-18 - March 7, 2017 (3x)*

15x


----------

